# Save gas receipts?



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Do I need to save my gas receipts? or will logging my miles be enough? Thanks


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

It wouldn't hurt as backup to your mileage log. Likelihood of an audit is pretty slim, but you never know.


----------



## miamiberlin (Jan 8, 2018)

I hate receipts. I throw them away with the exception of invoices from my mechanic or tire place.

KEEP ALL YOUR EXPENSES ON A EXCEL SPREED SHEET, PRINT IT AND GIVE IT TO YOUR ACCOUNTANT


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

The nature of rideshare, you'll benefit more from SMD than itemized deductions. 

I use an app called TinyScan that in use to take pictures of receipts when using my.company credit card. Itd be prudent to take a photo of the receipt in case you ever needed it but its not required.


----------

